
Velib apocalypse: Why Paris destroyed its bicycle network - elie_CH
https://medium.com/@elie/velib-apocalypse-why-paris-destroyed-its-bicycle-network-43ad1d7c916f
======
ogdoad
"Therefore, we now have these absurd hordes of delivery slaves everywhere."

One way to diss the Post, certainly.

~~~
elie_CH
When you look at their status (mostly freelance, but relying on the job to
make a living), I can't think of another way to describe their situation!

